# Found this in the office



## cpeay (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## manaheim (Mar 1, 2012)

AUGH!!!!!!

Moderators, can we have an "NSFW" tag mandated on all pictures of bugs, please?

"NSFW" meaning "not safe for wimps".

AUGH.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 1, 2012)

What a CUTE lil jumper!   Love the green on the mandibles.... looks almost evil, toxic! Funny on a harmless little guy like this!   Nice shot!


----------



## tirediron (Mar 1, 2012)

Izzn't he cuttttttttteeeeeeeeeeeee?


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 1, 2012)

tirediron said:


> Izzn't he cuttttttttteeeeeeeeeeeee?



I wish they came in a five pound size.. they would make great pets! And that look... it would melt anyone's heart!  :hug::


----------



## manaheim (Mar 1, 2012)

tirediron said:


> Izzn't he cuttttttttteeeeeeeeeeeee?



Oh yes.  Just adorable.  He'd look even cuter smashed with a cinder block.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 1, 2012)

manaheim said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Izzn't he cuttttttttteeeeeeeeeeeee?
> ...



You wouldn't want a five pounder for a pet? Really cuddly!


----------



## manaheim (Mar 1, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



I'd sooner be sexually molested by a wookie.


----------



## Overread (Mar 1, 2012)

Jumping spiders are cute!

This is fact proven now by 2 moderators!

he also belongs in macro with all the other pretty jumping spiders


----------



## manaheim (Mar 1, 2012)

Overread said:


> Jumping spiders are cute!
> 
> This is fact proven now by 2 moderators!



I sense corruption in the system.  All you moderators need to ban yourselves.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 1, 2012)

manaheim said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > manaheim said:
> ...



hahahaha... dats KINKY!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## EIngerson (Mar 1, 2012)

^^^^^^^  HAHAHAHA!! It's been a while since I heard that.


----------



## manaheim (Mar 1, 2012)

Love that song.  Not my favorite album from them, but still enjoyable.

So weird to walk in on my kids watching Mickey Mouse and be like... "Man... that baritone sax... that voice... holy crap, is that The Giants?"  And sure enough... it is.


----------



## Dracaena (Mar 2, 2012)

Lovely spider and pic


----------



## Scuba (Mar 2, 2012)

this thread makes me laugh.


----------

